# Outback 21rs Mods



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

When we opened up the couch to pull it out into a bed I could see right out to the outside of the camper through the camper power cable hole. Did not want ants and other things coming in so I installed a detachable 30A power cable. I also installed a 30A receptacle outside the house. Next mod was an idea from one of the other outbackers on this site. Added an extra pull to the outside stove. Finally a picture of the huge scratch I put into the side of the trailer today when I was working on the roof. There was a small hole on the roof, while I was patching it I noticed a screw missing... in the process of fixing it I put a huge scratch in the side of the trailer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice mod on the power cord
I notice that on the outside stove there is no key lock on it
Sorry to hear about the stratch you put on the side

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I wanna do that power cord mod too.
Any insight on sources for parts?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good catch on the outdoor stove key. I keep mine locked up when not in use.

Sorry to see the scratch on the side. Looks like you're trying to take real nice care of your Outback.


----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

Katrina said:


> I wanna do that power cord mod too.
> Any insight on sources for parts?


I bought both the outside receptacle box and detachable power cord kit from Camping World. The detachable power cord kit comes with the plug and cover for the TT as well as the mating plug parts. It was very-very easy, took maybe an hour at the most.
1) Disconnect plug
2) cut cord, leaving about 18" outside of TT
3) remove old power cord cover
4) install new mating plug
5) convert cut-off power cord to detachable power cord

As for the outdoor receptacle, that was pretty easy to do too. Did that a few weeks ago, took up an entire Saturday, had to dig a 12' long, 18" trench. It cost a little more than I had expected, the electrical wire was alot more than I had anticipated. Total cost with receptacle probably around $200.

Should the stove door have a lock? I bought mine used.

...about the scratch, I looked for a "clickable smilie" that captured my emotions at the time. Couldn't find one with waterfall tears! I've come to peace with it now, but I was pretty upset a few hours ago.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

z-family said:


> Nice mod...looks neat! Bummer on that scratch.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob and everyone else. Any ideas on what I should do with the scratch? I thought about touching it up with clear nail polish.

I was really lucky, it could have been a lot worse. I was putting a missing screw back into the awning top support. In the process, I pulled the awning out, detached the bottom awning support from the camper and stood the support up vertically. Then I removed the only screw holding the top bracket to the top of the trailer. No problems yet... then the fatal mistake, I extended the top horizontal piece of aluminum a little bit and temporarily set it on the top of the trailer, ...here it comes... It's a horrible memory but I'll get through it, I laid my hand onto the awning (with probably the equivalent weight and force of a feather). This was all it took, the vertical support toppled over and scratched the trailer. The support that hit the camper, if it had hit just a little higher it would have broken the window,


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

case_campers said:


> Should the stove door have a lock? I bought mine used.


On our 2006 there is a third latch in the middle that is the locking cam. I also notice you have holes and bolts in the door to the stove. They may have changed the way the stove was mounted and added the third cam with the lock.

The detachable cord is a wonderful mod.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

case_campers said:


> ...about the scratch, I looked for a "clickable smilie" that captured my emotions at the time. Couldn't find one with waterfall tears!


How about one of these:




























I know I would have cried if I did that to my Outback!

Dan


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

The detachable power cord is a great mod... do you have a parts/supplier list for it?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mods









Sorry to hear about scratch. Any ideas on how to repair it?

Thor


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

That scratch looks pretty deep, sorry.

You can get fiberglass from a boating store. It won't look so hot but it must be repaired since that moisture will bubble up that gel coat pretty quickly.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mods, case_campers!
Well, except for the scratch. OUCH!

I had not thought of the bug issue as a reason to swap the power cords, but that does make sense. I thought the main advantage was just that it really looks cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> That scratch looks pretty deep, sorry.
> 
> You can get fiberglass from a boating store. It won't look so hot but it must be repaired since that moisture will bubble up that gel coat pretty quickly.


Great mods!! Sorry about your scratch.

West Marine sells a gel coat repair kit. Try a few color samples before applying the final repair. It's easy to use.

Just a little fine grit sand paper and it will blend right in.










Good Luck,
George


----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

geodebro said:


> That scratch looks pretty deep, sorry.
> 
> You can get fiberglass from a boating store. It won't look so hot but it must be repaired since that moisture will bubble up that gel coat pretty quickly.


Great mods!! Sorry about your scratch.

West Marine sells a gel coat repair kit. Try a few color samples before applying the final repair. It's easy to use.

Just a little fine grit sand paper and it will blend right in.

Good Luck,
George
[/quote]

Hello everyone, thanks for the nice words. I'm definately going to get the gel coat repair kit!! Thanks for the info. Have to say, checked the scratch out when I got home tonight, still can't believe it. Photo below of conversion kit, cost $89.

Dan, as far as the "clickable smilies" go, I believe I spent a few minutes going through each one of those. Then I collected myself, dried my eyes off, sucked it up and moved on.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I am so sorry about that scratch! I am a short thing and ripped a hole in the bottom of the mattress on the front queen while filling the storage underneath it! I was totally bummed out!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I bought my conversion at West Marine, I think it was a lot cheaper, but it was not a complete kit.

Outbackgeorgia


----------

